# Buddha Body Yoga



## MuleVariationsNYC (May 14, 2009)

Article in NY Times about a trend of having yoga classes specifically for fat people. The author does a pretty good job of fleshing out both the pros and cons of separate classes. The article is here. 

Here is a page where readers offer their own opinions. Like the article, people argue for and against separate classes, and for the most part are pretty fair-minded, if at times naive. Most people seem to think that the problem with a big body is that it is less flexible, rather than there being more of it to be mindful of/work around.

I'm wondering what people on Dims think, and whether people would prefer going to a class like Buddha Body, or a more non-specific class. Can be based on personal experience, or principle.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 14, 2009)

I'd love a yoga class geared towards fatties. At my current weight and fitness level, I think I'd be somewhat limited even in the fatty class, but I have no doubt I'd benefit from the stretching and movement and progress from there. There's no way I'd go to even a beginner's regular class at this point in time.

I've been fortunate twice in my past to have found aerobic and water aerobic classes specifically for the not-so-fit and God do I miss them.. I don't understand why they are so few and far between in the Midwest.


----------



## Tad (May 14, 2009)

Something along those lines I'd at least consider (as opposed to most exercise classes which I don't have to consider in the least to know I'm not interested). I still mostly prefer to do my exercise on my own and while doing something else, but at least the barrier of feeling totally out of place would be gone or reduced.


----------



## Carrie (May 14, 2009)

I think it's wonderful, and wouldn't hesitate to do it if a). it were offered near me, and b). I didn't find yoga incredibly dull, heh. I think it goes so far beyond just feeling comfortable in a class that is smaller than you; it's really so much more about being able to get anywhere near doing the positions and moves you're supposed to be doing. Having an instructor that recognizes ahead of time, before noticing you looking completely befuddled and frustrated, that your belly is going to get in the way of the Chimp Eating Snickers or Platypus Walking in Stilettos position and shows you how to modify it accordingly is pretty awesome.


----------



## MissToodles (May 14, 2009)

Might consider going, but even though those classes are geared towards bigger people, I feel I would stand out as the fattest one, especially since both are in Manhattan. I'm glad they're offered but many venues (re: exercise for fat people) in the city have been handicapped inaccessible or a challenge for people with impaired/limited mobility.


----------



## lypeaches (May 15, 2009)

I would totally go to one of these if it were offered in my area. I would prefer it to doing it in a "mixed" class.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 15, 2009)

I'd love to do this. I enjoy yoga a lot but because of my weight, I simply can't do some of the poses. I don't go to yoga classes for the reasons stated in the article - I don't want to be the one awkward struggling fat girl in the class. I wish they had something like this around here.


----------



## olwen (May 15, 2009)

I was just about to start a thread on this! I think it's a great idea. I have tried doing yoga thru my gym (NYSC) and it just couldn't get into the positions and I'm pretty flexible, plus it just made my knees really hurt. The instructor didn't understand that there were positions that were physically impossible for a fatty to do and well, I felt embarrassed about having to explain that to her in front of the entire class after her repeated attempts to "correct" my form, and I don't embarrass easily. I will never go to that yoga class again. A class only for fatties is an awesome idea, and I am seriously interested. 

I sent an email off to them asking if there was a way to try one class for a cheap rate or for free before committing to the whole series. I'd like to know I can actually do the positions with arthritic knees. If they do I'll go and let everyone know about the accessibility and feasibility of the doing the class.


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 15, 2009)

I've been practicing yoga for years - both Vanyasa and Hatha. I probably wouldn't be interested in this kind of class, but I could see the benefit for other fat people who might be a bit nervous about the various asanas and standing out. It seems like it would be a good class for beginners...I don't know that it would be useful for intermediate and advanced types though.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 15, 2009)

olwen said:


> I was just about to start a thread on this! I think it's a great idea. I have tried doing yoga thru my gym (NYSC) and it just couldn't get into the positions and I'm pretty flexible, plus it just made my knees really hurt. The instructor didn't understand that there were positions that were physically impossible for a fatty to do and well, I felt embarrassed about having to explain that to her in front of the entire class after her repeated attempts to "correct" my form, and I don't embarrass easily. I will never go to that yoga class again. A class only for fatties is an awesome idea, and I am seriously interested.



I'm sorry you had a bad experience, Olwen; unfortunately, yoga teachers are a lot like doctors -- some look at their patients as individuals, and others simply do it "by the book" -- whatever that is. My own yoga teacher always asks whether a position is comfortable; when I can't do a particular asana (I have no cartilage left in my knees, so kneeling hurts!), she finds another one that exerecises the same muscles without requiring kneeling. But I knew she was a gem before I ever enrolled in her class: that's one of the reasons I took up yoga!


----------



## Fascinita (May 15, 2009)

I've taken several mixed-size yoga classes, and I can say beyond a doubt that the one thing that made a definite difference was the instructor. One instructor went out of her way to adjust positions for me. She was the most thoughtful, kindest, most professional yoga teacher I've ever had. Not surprisingly, she also seemed to take both the discipline and her role as instructor the most seriously of any of my teachers. She set the bar high, where I'm concerned.

I say that as long as the instructor is good, mixed-size classes work great.


----------



## olwen (May 15, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> I've taken several mixed-size yoga classes, and I can say beyond a doubt that the one thing that made a definite difference was the instructor. One instructor went out of her way to adjust positions for me. She was the most thoughtful, kindest, most professional yoga teacher I've ever had. Not surprisingly, she also seemed to take both the discipline and her role as instructor the most seriously of any of my teachers. She set the bar high, where I'm concerned.
> 
> I say that as long as the instructor is good, mixed-size classes work great.





Dr. Feelgood said:


> I'm sorry you had a bad experience, Olwen; unfortunately, yoga teachers are a lot like doctors -- some look at their patients as individuals, and others simply do it "by the book" -- whatever that is. My own yoga teacher always asks whether a position is comfortable; when I can't do a particular asana (I have no cartilage left in my knees, so kneeling hurts!), she finds another one that exerecises the same muscles without requiring kneeling. But I knew she was a gem before I ever enrolled in her class: that's one of the reasons I took up yoga!



You're both right about having a good instructor. I've tried yoga twice now, and several other types of exercise classes and for the most part, instructors I've had just don't pay attention to limited mobility or anything like that unless their classes have more older folks than younger folks. Good instructors are hard to find if you are fat or if you have mobility issues. I've sometimes had to pull the instructors aside before the classes to let them know I won't or can't do certain things and sometimes they can give me alternate poses and adjustments, and sometimes they can't. It just pisses me off that I have to do that. I feel like they should ask automatically. The good ones do tho.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 17, 2009)

Haven't read article, am suscribing to thread to make sure I do!

I would love a really good big person/mixed size yoga class. The benefits seem (in my limited exp) quite amazing, when efforts are *really* tailored well for your own body.


----------



## goofy girl (May 17, 2009)

I honestly didn't read the article, but for anyone that is interested in yoga for larger people but can't find classes offered near them, Just My Size has a great yoga DVD that's excellent. 

Here is a review of it.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 17, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> I honestly didn't read the article, but for anyone that is interested in yoga for larger people but can't find classes offered near them, Just My Size has a great yoga DVD that's excellent.
> 
> Here is a review of it.



ooh that's awesome. Thanks for the link!


----------



## olwen (May 20, 2009)

So I tried the Megayoga class today. It was really good. It is primarily for beginners, but the instructor provided alternate positions for those who were more intermediate. It was my first time ever being in an excercise class consisting of only fat people and it made all the difference. I was very comfortable and didn't worry about standing out. Most of the people probably weighed 250 and over. I couldn't really tell tho I did notice I wasn't the only one with a hanging belly, and I wasn't the only one with joint issues, which was also really refreshing, and she provided us with standing positions for when it was time to do the kneeling exercise. I left the class feeling a bit sweaty, relaxed, and energized and happy I was able to get thru the whole class. I'm excited about going next week. 

The building is wheelchair/scooter accessible, but the elevator is small. I'm not sure there would be enough room in the elevator for a scooter tho. I do think someone who is 500lbs can do the class since she encourages the use of props to hold up legs in certain positions or to help one align their back properly. The movements are gentle and low impact. There is a bit of standing up and sitting down, but if that were too much, I'm sure the instructor would know how to modify the positions for if one sat most of the time in a chair...for anyone who was thinking of trying the class, it might be worth it to give the yoga center a call and ask about it. The class is offered at East West Yoga on 14th st and 5th ave.


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (May 22, 2009)

I've been traveling for a couple of days, able to read but not post. Really interesting answers so far, lots of viewpoints. If I were to summarize, maybe we could say that the key to a successful yoga class for a fat person is an instructor who anticipates your needs and helps you get the most out of the class by modifying the exercises. An instructor like that can be found anywhere, but if you don't have a specific recommendation, a class like MegaYoga and the like is probably a decent place to look.



Carrie said:


> I think it's wonderful, and wouldn't hesitate to do it if a). it were offered near me, and b). I didn't find yoga incredibly dull, heh. I think it goes so far beyond just feeling comfortable in a class that is smaller than you; it's really so much more about being able to get anywhere near doing the positions and moves you're supposed to be doing. Having an instructor that recognizes ahead of time, before noticing you looking completely befuddled and frustrated, that your belly is going to get in the way of the Chimp Eating Snickers or Platypus Walking in Stilettos position and shows you how to modify it accordingly is pretty awesome.



Umm, Platypus Walking in Stilettos is dull to you? You must live in a fascinating neighborhood. Well, what if the Platypus is in drag? Help at all? 



olwen said:


> So I tried the Megayoga class today. It was really good. It is primarily for beginners, but the instructor provided alternate positions for those who were more intermediate. It was my first time ever being in an excercise class consisting of only fat people and it made all the difference. I was very comfortable and didn't worry about standing out. Most of the people probably weighed 250 and over. I couldn't really tell tho I did notice I wasn't the only one with a hanging belly, and I wasn't the only one with joint issues, which was also really refreshing, and she provided us with standing positions for when it was time to do the kneeling exercise. I left the class feeling a bit sweaty, relaxed, and energized and happy I was able to get thru the whole class. I'm excited about going next week.
> 
> The building is wheelchair/scooter accessible, but the elevator is small. I'm not sure there would be enough room in the elevator for a scooter tho. I do think someone who is 500lbs can do the class since she encourages the use of props to hold up legs in certain positions or to help one align their back properly. The movements are gentle and low impact. There is a bit of standing up and sitting down, but if that were too much, I'm sure the instructor would know how to modify the positions for if one sat most of the time in a chair...for anyone who was thinking of trying the class, it might be worth it to give the yoga center a call and ask about it. The class is offered at East West Yoga on 14th st and 5th ave.



Thanks for the review Olwen, lots of helpful details. Glad it was such a positive experience for you, and hope it is for others as well. Maybe some other dimmers will dare to join you?

By the way, your post links to an east-west yoga in San Diego. Here is the one in NYC.


----------



## olwen (May 22, 2009)

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> I've been traveling for a couple of days, able to read but not post. Really interesting answers so far, lots of viewpoints. If I were to summarize, maybe we could say that the key to a successful yoga class for a fat person is an instructor who anticipates your needs and helps you get the most out of the class by modifying the exercises. An instructor like that can be found anywhere, but if you don't have a specific recommendation, a class like MegaYoga and the like is probably a decent place to look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, thanks for correcting the link!!! I hope other dimmers make it too, then she would have to add another day. I was able to go this past wednesday cause of a brief schedule change. I won't make it next week, but I hope to go from now on for a while.


----------



## debz-aka (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm wondering what people on Dims think, and whether people would prefer going to a class like Buddha Body, or a more non-specific class. Can be based on personal experience, or principle.[/QUOTE]

Hey there, I've done yoga for a number of years and I find it very helpful. In Portland, OR I go to Gentle Stretching at Prananda Yoga studio. I've never felt judged, and its a wonderful way to keep my body feeling flexible. I also have taken the beginning classes, all the teachers are great, classes are small so you can get individual attention and help with poses. I also have tapes at home to do when there isn't a class available. For more info:
www.prananda.com
All that said: I still have a hard time getting my butt to class even though I know I'll feel better.


----------

